# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  engenius διπλό interface σε ISAtoPCMCIA (non plug&play)

## jason

Καταρχήν να ζητήσω συγνώμη από τον MerNion για τα ανεβοκατεβάσματα του κόμβου jason.

Το πρόβλημα έχει ως εξής:
Pentium 100 (no MMX)
redhat 8-0
kernel 2-4.18
hostAP
ISAtoPCMCIA (non plug&play) with tcic drivers
2 engenius

Με μία engenius παίζει κανονικά. Με δεύτερη ......  ::  

Τι κάνουμε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις? καμία ιδέα?

Το αρχείο /etc/sysconfig/network/network-scripts/ifcgg-wlan1 το βάλαμε...
service network restart καναμε
/etc/init.d/pcmcia restart κάναμε επίσης

τι φταίει?

----------


## panXer

Έχουμε ακριβώς τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό (μιλάμε ολόιδιο, μόνο που αντί redhat, έχει debian) :).
Λοιπόν, στο workshop σχετικά με τo routing στον Δημόκριτο, φορτώσαμε κανονικά τον hostapd, με το pcmcia-cs και το tcic.o module. Όταν έμπαινε η πρώτη engenius μέσα ακουγόταν το μπλιπ-μπλιπ που σημαίνει ότι σηκώθηκε καλά το h/w και σηκωνόταν και η wlan0. Όταν έμπαινε η δεύτερη έκανε μπλιπ-ΜΠΛΟΥΠ που σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πήγε καλά. Αν κάνεις tail -f /var/log/messages ίσως δεις κάτι σχετικό.
Κάποιος πολύ σωστά πέταξε την ιδέα ότι φταίνε τα irq που δεν φτάνουν για την δεύτερη κάρτα. (Νομίζω ότι βρήκαμε και ότι το irq10 ή 9 είχε πρόβλημα, αλλά αυτό νομίζω εγώ ότι είναι θέμα motherboard, καμία σχέση με τα modules του pcmcia-cs που έλεγε κάποιος). 
Τέσπα, το μηχάνημα έκανε reboot μπήκαμε στο BIOS και απενεργοποιήσαμε όσα irqs ήταν πιασμένα από άσχετα h/w όπως σειριακές κλπ. 
Μετά από αυτό όταν βάλαμε και τις δύο engenius ακούστηκαν τα χαρούμενα μπλιπ-μπλιπ δις, και σηκώθηκαν τα wlan0 και wlan1.
Αυτά, καλή τύχη.

----------


## jason

panXer thanks!!!

Το απόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι, θα κόψω όλα τα άχρηστα irqs. 
Δηλαδή σειριακές, πληκτρολόγια, οθόνες ... κλπ.
Μην ξεχνάμε, εκτός από αυτά τα δύο interfaces, έχω άλλα 12 να βάλω, στο ίδιο PC...

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panXer

Δεν ξέρω αν κυριολεκτούσες σχετικά με τα 12 interfaces, πάντως έχω την εντύπωση ότι στο σχολιασμό του κώδικα του pcmcia-cs αναφέρεται ότι δεν μπορούν να μπουν πάνω από 4 συσκευές, ψάξτο.

----------


## Ripper_gr

"Naiiii me akoute?!??!?!,,,, Psitopolio o mparmpa Jason?.. mia giro apo ola kai ena kotopoulo parakalo!" "Paradisou kai koalseos gonia"

lol
akou 12!!  :: 

tote den tha pianis oute kan stin taratsa sou!

----------


## jason

..λοιπόν η συμβουλή του panXer δούλεψε, τα beep είναι τώρα πιό μελωδικά!

Αλλά πάλι δεν παίζει το ρημάδι! Κάτι άλλο πάει στραβά...

Ισως φταίει το ότι έχω πάνω στο μηχάνημα δύο ISAtoPCMCIA το ένα Plug&play και το άλλο non p&p. Τα δύο Interfaces τα έχω στον non p&p. Το p&p δεν παίζει καθόλου. Δεν παίζει που δεν παίζει, λέτε να ενοχλεί κιόλας?
ίδωμεν.....

Καμιά άλλη ιδέα για configuration? Έχει γραφτεί πουθενά αλλού configuration του hostAP για δύο engenius?

Έ ρε jason, δύο Interfaces δεν μπορείς να βάλεις, τα δεκατέσσερα σε μάραναν!
 ::

----------


## dimanast

loipon .... 
auto to ploblima to eixame kai emeis edo , sto SWN

2 ISA adaptores den douleuoun ...

enas adaptoras ISA kai 2 PCI douleuoun..

akoma kai na anagnorisei ta sockets twn isa , den douleuoun....

na deis tin lisi ton pci If's i akoma kalitera , kartes ethernet me sistremeno kalodio pano se kapoio d-link .

einai poli kali lisi !!!!

PS .
me to Unwired + Hostap doulepsane 4 engenius mazi.
2 se dual Pcmcia Box kai 2 se pci adaptora

----------


## jason

> loipon .... 
> auto to ploblima to eixame kai emeis edo , sto SWN
> 
> 2 ISA adaptores den douleuoun ...
> 
> enas adaptoras ISA kai 2 PCI douleuoun..
> 
> akoma kai na anagnorisei ta sockets twn isa , den douleuoun....
> 
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο...αυτό θα κάνω μάλλον...

thanks!!!!!

Υ.Γ.:

Λοιπόν μετά από την πολύτιμη βοήθεια των akef, panXer, Ripper_gr, dimanast και λοιπών συγγενών, ο κόμβος jason έχει τώρα δύο wireless interfaces! (το ένα χωρίς κεραία βέβαια, αλλά όπου νάναι έρχεται και αυτή)
Το συμπέρασμά μου από ολη την ιστορία είναι ένα: *Κόψτε τα Irqs !!!!*

----------


## akef

> Το συμπέρασμά μου από ολη την ιστορία είναι ένα: *Κόψτε τα Irqs !!!!*


Μην τον ακούτε τον τρελό!!!! Έκοψε όλα τα irq και τώρα δεν παίζει ή PCI κάρτα δικτύου του που συνδέει τον κόμβο με το PC του. Έτσι τώρα όλοι έχουμε πρόσβαση στον κόμβο jason...............εκτός απο τον jason.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Το συμπέρασμά μου από ολη την ιστορία είναι ένα: *Κόψτε τα Irqs !!!!*
> 
> 
> Μην τον ακούτε τον τρελό!!!! Έκοψε όλα τα irq και τώρα δεν παίζει ή PCI κάρτα δικτύου του που συνδέει τον κόμβο με το PC του. Έτσι τώρα όλοι έχουμε πρόσβαση στον κόμβο jason...............εκτός απο τον jason.


Χε Χε Χε!!! *Νομίζεις* ότι δεν έχω πρόσβαση! Έχω και παρα έχω! 
Μπαίνω στο κόμβο μου wireless!!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

(να ενημερώσω ότι τελικά την έφτιαξα την PCI ethernet κάρτα μου, ακούει στο Irq 9  ::  Μέχρι να φέρει το jason troll τα δεκατέσσερα Interfaces, νομίζω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο κακό πια, να δανειστώ ένα τοσοδούλη Irq  ::  )

----------


## ggeorgan

Είναι αυτό που λέει ο πρωθυπουργός μας «καθαρές λύσεις». Είτε wired, είτε wireless και τα δυο μαζί δεν κάνουν. 
Πάντως μέχρι 4 wireless interfaces επιτρέπει η διαμόφωση της όλης ζώνης συχνοτήτων για κάθε κόμβο. Οπότε, μέχρι τον αριθμό αυτό πρέπει να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι ο κόμβος δουλεύει, αλλά να το εξασφαλίσουμε χωρίς αμφιβολία.

----------


## jason

> Είναι αυτό που λέει ο πρωθυπουργός μας «καθαρές λύσεις». Είτε wired, είτε wireless και τα δυο μαζί δεν κάνουν. 
> Πάντως μέχρι 4 wireless interfaces επιτρέπει η διαμόφωση της όλης ζώνης συχνοτήτων για κάθε κόμβο. Οπότε, μέχρι τον αριθμό αυτό πρέπει να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι ο κόμβος δουλεύει, αλλά να το εξασφαλίσουμε χωρίς αμφιβολία.


Ξεχνάς ότι δεν είναι μόνο τα 2,4 GHz ελεύθερη συχνότητα...
Έχει κιάλλες....

----------


## dimanast

kai pies einai autes????

pes mas kai mas  ::   ::  .....

dose trofi na fame  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jason

> kai pies einai autes????
> 
> pes mas kai mas   .....
> 
> dose trofi na fame


υπάρχει η 5000 MHz και κάτι...δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς...θα το δώ και θα σου πω...
και δεν έχουν βγεί ακόμα engenius για αυτή την συχνότητα, αλλά θα βγούν, που θα πάνε.....
Aν λέω βλακείες, ας με διαψέυσει κάποιος, αλλά αυτή την εντύπωση έχω, ότι υπάρχει και δεύτερη free, σε πιό ψηλές συχνότητες.....
Εγώ λέω να ψηφίσουμε και να βγάλουμε και μια τρίτη free!!!
Έτσι άνετα θα χωρέσουν τα 14 Interfaces μου!!!

----------


## rentis_city

> Λοιπόν μετά από την πολύτιμη βοήθεια των akef, panXer, Ripper_gr, dimanast και λοιπών συγγενών


  ::   ::   ::  !!!The Troll-Family!!!  ::   ::   ::  




> υπάρχει η 5000 MHz και κάτι...


Ναι μεν υπάρχει και είναι το γνωστό 802.11a και δεν θα αναφερθώ στα 
range issues του, όσο στο ότι ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ, είναι παράνομο για 
εξωτερική χρήση. Άσε που οι αντίστοιχες καρτούλες δεν έχουν υποδοχή 
για σύνδεση εξωτερικής κεραίας, μάλλον γι'αυτό το λόγο. Επίσης νομίζω 
ότι οι εν λόγω κεραίες είναι πανάκριβες, για ευνόητους λόγους...  ::  

ΥΓ: Στο τελευταίο RAM, στο σχετικό αφιέρωμα, διάβασα ότι τα 5 GHz, 
χρησιμοποιούνται από την αεροπορία  ::  και ότι ενδέχεται στο μέλλον να 
αποδεσμευτούν και για χρήση σε W-LANs...  ::

----------


## Capvar

Παιδιά έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε Windows... Έχω τον ISA Adapter του panxer και με 1 κάρτα δουλεύει... αλλά έχει 2 συσκευές Databook PCMCIA ISA ADAPTER τη μια με θαυμαστικό και λέει error 10 the device cannot start... 
Όταν βάλω και τη 2η την αναγνωρίζει είτε σαν PCMCIA UNKNOWN_MANUFACTURER είτε σαν Multi usage device.... κάπως έτσι... την πάνω κάρτα τη βλέπει τέλεια... είτε είναι η engenius είτε η 650... αλλά την κάτω με τίποτα... δοκίμασα να κάνω add με το χέρι και πάλι δεν τη βλέπει... Εντομεταξύ δε φορτώνει τα drivers για την 650 (λέει δεν είναι κατάλληλα και δε με αφήνει να τα βάλω έστω και με το ζόρι...)
Καμια ιδέα;;;;

ΥΓ: Φυσικά και πήγα στο bios και έκλεισα όλα τα irq serial και parallel καθώς έβαλα να δίνει irq στην ISA 11

----------


## panXer

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το κάθε σλοτ παίρνει δύο είδη pcmcia, και τα δύο σλοτς έχουν ένα κοινό είδος που υποστηρίζουν, και απο κεί και πέρα το κάθε σλοτ υποστηρίζει το επιπλέον διαφορετικό. Δηλαδή συνολικά τρία είδη.
(ούτε που θυμάμαι πού το είχα δει, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι είχε γίνει συζήτηση στο seattle, όπου οι isa2pcmcia είναι deprecated, ότι μόνο σε win είχαν τέτοιο πρόβλημα).
Για κοίταξε το,
Φιλικα,
(ο γενικόλογος) panxer

----------


## Achille

Αν έχεις επίσης το μοντέλο με το 3.5" drive bay, πρόσεξε να έχουν κουμπώσει καλά οι καλωδιοταινίες.
Εγώ είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και τελικά οφείλοταν σε αυτό...

----------


## Capvar

Μπερδεύτηκα... τί είδη δηλαδή; Αν βάλω 2 ίδιες θα δουλέψει; Δεν έχω το μοντέλο με την ταινία... 1 κάρτα είναι πάνω στην ISA

----------


## Capvar

Έκανα κάποιες προσπάθειες....
Bootaro με την 650 στο κάτω slot... όλα τέλεια... βλέπω δίκτυα.. τα πάντα
Βάζω την Engenius στην 1η... μπλικ... και την αναγνωρίζει κανονικά....
Κάνω ipconfig και βλέπω 3 Ifaces αλλά και τα 2 wireless cable unpluged
Και τα 3 IP απαντούσαν στα ping.....
Τα utility έβλεπαν τις κάρτες... αλλά ο netstumbler είχε ενδείξεις μόνο από την Engenius (παλαβές ενδείξεις -1 db σε μερικά, -91 σε άλλα)
Κανένα conflict
Μετά το reboot... Δουλεύει η Engenius και η 650 είναι PCMCIA Unknown MANUFACTURER  :: 

Βάζω ένα zip που έχει screenshots από τον Device Manager πριν και μετά καθώς και πληροφορίες για IO, IRQ και Memory...

Plz heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp  ::

----------


## Capvar

Σήμερα παρέλαβα 2 ISA PCMCIA Adapters... από την τελευταία παραγγελία... όλο χαρά έβγαλα τον ISA Adapter που είχα και δεν έπαιρνε 2 κάρτες και έβαλα τους δύο νέους... μετά από 2 restart τα windows αποφάσισαν να λειτουργήσουν ανθρωπινά και να βρούν έναν Intel PCIC PCMCIA Adapter... αυτό ήταν όλο... Κάρτες έβαζα... καρτες έβγαζα τίποτα... όσπου έβαλα στο 1ο σλοτ την 650 και στο αλλο 1ο σλοτ την engenius και ως δια μαγείας ανάψαν τα λαμπάκια των καρτών (!) έβγαζα τη μια και εσβηναν και οι 2 (!) Τελικά ψιλιάζομαι ότι τα windwows καταφέρνουν και βλέπουν 2 συσκευές ως μια... Αφού έβγαλα τον 1 όλα δουλέψαν κανονικά.... Δηλαδή δε μπορώ να έχω 2 στο ίδιο PC?

----------


## Achille

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα 2 ISA PCMCIA Adapters... από την τελευταία παραγγελία... όλο χαρά έβγαλα τον ISA Adapter που είχα και δεν έπαιρνε 2 κάρτες και έβαλα τους δύο νέους... μετά από 2 restart τα windows αποφάσισαν να λειτουργήσουν ανθρωπινά και να βρούν έναν Intel PCIC PCMCIA Adapter... αυτό ήταν όλο... Κάρτες έβαζα... καρτες έβγαζα τίποτα... όσπου έβαλα στο 1ο σλοτ την 650 και στο αλλο 1ο σλοτ την engenius και ως δια μαγείας ανάψαν τα λαμπάκια των καρτών (!) έβγαζα τη μια και εσβηναν και οι 2 (!) Τελικά ψιλιάζομαι ότι τα windwows καταφέρνουν και βλέπουν 2 συσκευές ως μια... Αφού έβγαλα τον 1 όλα δουλέψαν κανονικά.... Δηλαδή δε μπορώ να έχω 2 στο ίδιο PC?


Δυο PCMCIA->ISA δε δουλεύουν στο ίδιο μηχάνημα και έχει να κάνει με τα IO addresses.
Επίσης είναι πολύ πιθανό να χάνεις υπερβολικά πολύ σε ταχύτητα με δυο κάρτες στον ίδιο ISA adaptor.
Έχουμε παρατηρήσει με τον tasso ότι ενώ εγώ έχω καλή ταχύτητα με τον dti και ο tassos με μένα, όταν κατεβάζει ο tassos από τον dti, έχει στην καλύτερη 40-50KB/sec, και υποψιαζόμαστε ότι φταίει που και οι 2 κάρτες στο server μου είναι σε ISA adapter.
Επομένως (πιθανότατα) μόνο μια κάρτα δουλεύει αξιοπρεπώς σε ISA bridge, και πρέπει να ψαχτούμε για χαμηλές τιμές ή ομαδική σε PCI adaptors, οι οποίοι είναι και 32bit (Cardbus) και θα παίρνουν και πιο νέες κάρτες (πχ 802.11g κλπ) ή με PCI κάρτες (Οι Cisco δουλεύουν καταπληκτικά σε Linux).
Κοινώς μας βλέπω να βάζουμε λίγο από όλα αν θέλουμε να παίζουν όλα...

----------


## CoaLa

Pame na rixoume kanena f16 tote!!!!!OI ASYRMATOI PEIRATES(MA TI PINW KAI DEN SAS DINW>>>>)?????

----------


## dti

> ...πρέπει να ψαχτούμε για χαμηλές τιμές ή ομαδική σε PCI adaptors, οι οποίοι είναι και 32bit (Cardbus) και θα παίρνουν και πιο νέες κάρτες (πχ 802.11g κλπ) ή με PCI κάρτες (Οι Cisco δουλεύουν καταπληκτικά σε Linux).
> Κοινώς μας βλέπω να βάζουμε λίγο από όλα αν θέλουμε να παίζουν όλα...


Ερχονται ήδη 20 Generic RICOH Chipset PCI Adapters.
Θα βάλω σχετικό topic στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες.

----------


## Achille

Έχω έναν τέτοιον και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Σήμερα ελπίζω να περάσω από το σπίτι σου Δαμιανέ, να πάρω και την Cisco να τη δοκιμάσω να δούμε αν παίζει πάνω του.

----------


## MAuVE

> Έχω έναν τέτοιον και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
> Σήμερα ελπίζω να περάσω από το σπίτι σου Δαμιανέ, να πάρω και την Cisco να τη δοκιμάσω να δούμε αν παίζει πάνω του.


Αν τα καταφέρεις, κάνε ποστ το τί έκανες. Με ενδιαφέρει

----------


## Capvar

Μα καλά αφού δεν παίζουν καλά... τί τα παίρνουμε 2πλά;
Σε linux παίζουν 2 PCMCIA μαζί;

----------


## dimanast

> Μα καλά αφού δεν παίζουν καλά... τί τα παίρνουμε 2πλά;
> Σε linux παίζουν 2 PCMCIA μαζί;


sto diko mou AP exo 4 kartes  ::  
2 se isa dual box  ::  
kai 2 se dio pci adaptors
 ::

----------


## harisk

> Είναι αυτό που λέει ο πρωθυπουργός μας «καθαρές λύσεις». Είτε wired, είτε wireless και τα δυο μαζί δεν κάνουν. 
> Πάντως μέχρι 4 wireless interfaces επιτρέπει η διαμόφωση της όλης ζώνης συχνοτήτων για κάθε κόμβο. Οπότε, μέχρι τον αριθμό αυτό πρέπει να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι ο κόμβος δουλεύει, αλλά να το εξασφαλίσουμε χωρίς αμφιβολία.


Γιώργο πάνω από μήνα έχω στήσει το PC του Πλάτωνα με 4 wi-fi (2 pcmcia+2 pci) +1 ethernet. Δεν έχω ακούσει παράπονα...

----------


## tassos

Capvar για linux μιλάει ο Achille στο προηγούμενο post του. Απ'ότι φαίνεται δεν αρκεί το ISA για 2 pcmcia  ::  Με βλέπω κι εμένα για pci adapter για το 3o interface μου σε κάνα μήνα... (Αλλά μπορεί και να με πιάσουν οι τσιπιές μου και να βάλω dlink σε ethernet)  ::

----------


## dti

> Γιώργο πάνω από μήνα έχω στήσει το PC του Πλάτωνα με 4 wi-fi (2 pcmcia+2 pci) +1 ethernet. Δεν έχω ακούσει παράπονα...


Χάρη πότε θα επαναλάβεις τον άθλο;
Είναι κρίμα να κάθεται τόσος εξοπλισμός που έχει ο Γιώργος.

----------


## Capvar

To PC του Πλάτωνα έχει προβλήματα.... απ' όταν συνδέθηκε μαζί μου (και στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο) τo routing γινόταν με δυσκολία.... (Ίσως επειδή δουλεύαν όλες οι κάρτες). Παράλληλα ο Πλάτωνας δεν έχει τα adaptors που πήραμε τώρα... έχει και ένα με jumperakia οπότε μπορεί να αλλάξει 1-2 παραμέτρους (εγω είμαι καταδικασμένος από το τι θα αποφασίσουν τα windows  ::  ) Τελικά η λύση είναι να βάζουμε 2 adaptors διαφορετικής μάρκας  ::

----------


## phronidis

Δεν έχω την κάρτα με τα jumpers, απλώς είδα ότι υπήρχαν κάρτες με jumpers απο το manual, οι οποίες άλλαζαν διευθύνσεις και σύμφωνα με το manual μπορούσες να στήσεις έως και τέσσερεις.
Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα routing αλλά ταχύτητας και ακάμα δεν είμαι βέβαιος εάν το πρόβλημα το έχει η κάρτα ή το ταχύτατο Ρ120, δηλαδή μέχρι τώρα τα links δεν πέφτουν αλλά ή ταχύτητα είναι μικρή και αυτό είναι συνάρτηση και των hops που μεσολαβούν.
Χθές οι ταχύτητες download ήταν capvar:140, 10.1.3.1:20 μέσω enginius & [email protected], αλλά και maxgraves μόνο 50 μέσω Dlink520 σε pci slot αλλά με πολλά hops.
Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να γίνουν οι routers ad-hoc τουλάχιστον οι κεντρικοί σε πρώτη φάση.

----------


## Capvar

Η σύνδεση μας είναι ad-hoc και χτες το βράδυ κατέβαζα με 400 Κbyte/sec απο σένα (με τα 7+ db απώλειες)
Οι κάρτες που έχεις είναι από διαφορετικές μάρκες;
Πρέπει να το δοκιμάσουμε αύτο (τι φταίει ο επεξεργαστής ή τα Adapter) θα το κάνουμε ως εξής.... πρώτα θα δοκιμάσεις ένα download από μένα, μετά από ένα IFace που δεν είναι στο ίδιο PCMCIA με την Engenius. Και μετά θα δοκιμάσω εγώ από το άλλο. Μετά πρέπει να γίνει δοκιμή με τα 2 αυτά IFaces στο ίδιο adapter....

----------


## Capvar

Το θέμα έχει πάρει διαστάσεις σίριαλ....  ::  
Λέω αφού δύο ίδια ISA Adapter δε δουλεύουν, ας βάλω το ένα μαζί με το παλιό (του panxer).... Πραγματικά.... τα είδε και τα 2 μια χαρά.... Και την 650 και την Engenius.... ωραία όλα μέχρι που έκανα restart.... όπου το 2ο Adapter εμφανίζεται με θαυμαστικό και conflict στο memory range (πριν δεν είχε) και φυσικά η engenius είναι ανύπαρκτη.... Αφού κάνω uninstall τον adapter όλα επανέρχονται κανονικά (τον βλέπει χωρίς conflict) και δουλεύουν (μέχρι το επόμενο restart).
Any ideas......?

----------


## Achille

Μάλλον τσάμπα παιδεύεσαι Capvar.
Αν δεν βρεις κάποιο είδους utility για να αλλάξεις το IO address που χρησιμοποιούν οι adapter σου, δεν πρόκειτε να τους δεις και τους 2.
Πάντως δε νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα και να τα καταφέρεις.
Εγώ με 2 κάρτες σε ISA και έχω πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα μεταξύ τους...εσύ με 4 τι νομίζεις ότι θα γίνεται;  ::

----------


## Capvar

Μα δεν κατάλαβες είναι 1 και 1 δηλαδή 1 κάρτα ανα ISA Slot (δεν πρέπει να τίθετε θέμα ταχύτητας). Το conflict δεν είναι στο IO αλλά στο memory range... οταν κάνει reboot τα χαλάει... πριν το reboot πάει κανονικά....

----------


## takis

> Χθές οι ταχύτητες download ήταν capvar:140, 10.1.3.1:20 μέσω enginius & [email protected], αλλά και maxgraves μόνο 50 μέσω Dlink520 σε pci slot αλλά με πολλά hops.
> Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να γίνουν οι routers ad-hoc τουλάχιστον οι κεντρικοί σε πρώτη φάση.


50 ? ? Tyxeros eisai!!! emeis apo capvar an pianoume 10 kai oxi sta8era ennoeitai kanoume to stayro mas !!!  ::   ::  
btw arketes ores px tora, den yparxei kan route pros ta ekei...

----------


## Achille

> Μα δεν κατάλαβες είναι 1 και 1 δηλαδή 1 κάρτα ανα ISA Slot (δεν πρέπει να τίθετε θέμα ταχύτητας). Το conflict δεν είναι στο IO αλλά στο memory range... οταν κάνει reboot τα χαλάει... πριν το reboot πάει κανονικά....


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ISA έχει συνολικό bacdwidth μικρό, που πάει να πει ότι δεν έχει σημασία ότι τα έχεις σε διαφορετικό slot.
Δεν κόβω και το κεφάλι μου όμως, αν τις καταφέρεις να δουλέψουν, θα κάνεις και test να μας πεις ταχύτητες.

----------


## Capvar

Νομίζω ότι το συνολικό είναι γύρω στα 8 MBps εμείς θέλουμε 5.5 δε φτάνει;

----------


## Achille

> Νομίζω ότι το συνολικό είναι γύρω στα 8 MBps εμείς θέλουμε 5.5 δε φτάνει;


5.5 στη μία κάρτα και άλλα 5.5 στην άλλη;
Δε σου φτάνει!  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Υποτίθεται ότι το ISA bus έχει 15,9 MB/sec (MegaByte) θεωρητικό bandwidth. Βγάλε το overhead, I/O requests κτλ., δεν μας μένουν τουλάχιστον 2-3 MB/sec ?
Εξάλλου πως δουλεύανε για χρόνια τα δίκτυα με 10 Μbps ISA κάρτες δικτύυ;
Άρα δεν είναι το bandwidth που μας φταίει πιθανότατα, αλλά κάτι άλλο...

----------


## rentis_city

Το ISA δουλεύει στα 8 MHz και έχει εύρος 16 bit.
Τουτ'έστιν (8 * 16)/8 = 16 MBytes/s.

Πρακτικά πιάνει γύρω στα 6-8 Mbytes/s.

Μ'αυτή τη λογική φτάνει και περισσεύει για 2 κάρτες 802.11b
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι μήπως στις (παλιές) αυτές μητρικές που 
χρησιμοποιείτε για τα routers, το ISA χρησιμοποιείται και για άλλες 
δουλειές όπως ο δίαυλος EIDE κλπ.  ::  Δεν είμαι όμως σίγουρος 1000%.
Απλά το υπέθεσα γνωρίζοντας ότι ο PCI χρησιμοποιείται στους σύγχρονους 
υπολογιστές και από άλλα συστήματα (EIDE κλπ.)

ΥΓ1: Οι ανωτέρω πληροφορίες ευρέθησαν από το παρακάτω URL:
http://www.networking.ibm.com/trl/trlwhit.html

----------


## Capvar

To PC είναι ένας Pentium Celeron στα 333 με 192 MB RAM δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα παλιός.... πιστεύω ότι με linux θα παίξει μια χαρούλα.....

----------

